# strange tank conditions



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

my room mates have a 30 gallon tank that is the hardest tank to maintain i have ever seen! the water is always green and no fish will survive in the tank other than the 4 angel fish that are in there. the tank has been set up at our house for almost a month now and before that was at his parents house and has always been green there too. i have tried algea control chemicals that have always worked in my tanks(2 10 gallons, 1 30 gallon and a 45 gallon) and it doesn't effect it at all. they have had 4 neons in there that all died within 2 days of being in there and 5 gold fish wich lasted about 4 days. just last night the pleco in the tank died. all had no symptoms of being sick and the angels are still happy and healthy. like i said other that the green water nothing seems wrong with the tank. i put a different type of algea treatment and some PH stabalizing chemicals in this moring to try to treat this. i also turned off the light and wrapped the tank in a blanket to help kill the algea. 

any thoughts, comments or suggestions?

Danielle


----------



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

ps the only thing different about their tank vs mine is the type of filter and theirs has a bubble stone running in it.... don't know how much of a difference that makes.


----------



## sbetsy (Apr 6, 2010)

What are they doing for water changes?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The could be overfeeding. Greenwater could mean high nitrate.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

were the goldfish in the same tank at the same time as the angel fish? and how big are the fish?
Why are you adding ph stabilizers?
Maybe the angels are killing the other fish.If you get a nasty one it can really upset the other fish.


----------



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

the ph stablizers were just to ensure the ph is correct. better to be safe. like i said the tank has only been set up for about a month so they really are only due for their first water change now. i know when i do mine i do just enough to get a good amount of the old foor and waste from the rocks. never more than 25% of the water. not sure what they plan to do. im not sure how often they are feeding them. im going to get some nitrate tests to see how high the levels are since i think that is the only thing that explains the green water. as for the fish dieing we have just come to the conclusion that they have some particularaly nasty angles and they are killing them. any suggestions on what to put in with them? my dad suggested a few gouramis. also they had killed the pleco. i don't think they had much for hiding for it. if they had some type of log or something that it could go in to hide do you think one could survive in the tank?


----------



## cichbilly (Oct 16, 2010)

need serious water changes ... especially during the new tank syndrome ... i changed 30-40% + of my 55gal once sometimes twice a week during the first month and a half ... stay away from all the chemicals i was told (and proven) chemicals dont fix problems all the time sometimes they only hide it ... water change +50% asap and again in a few days 20% ... 20% changes once a week after that should keep nitrates in check and hopefully cut down on the algae


----------



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

thanks.  will try it. makes sense.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The tank is young, so the ammonia is high. Ammonia is supreme algae food.


----------



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

didn' know that. thanks for the info. i'll try doing a little bit of ammonia treatment. thanks again so much!


----------

